
How Google's Fake News Rules May End Their Search Monopoly - CM30
https://medium.com/@Aegist/how-to-end-googles-monopoly-5c46ef7db20d
======
DamonHD
Dupe content, poor SEO, etc, seem enough to explain what is reported:

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/webmasters/0Y...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/webmasters/0YippLN0KoA;context-
place=forum/webmasters)

